# Sospeso a



## Mister Draken

Hola, foristas

En un libro de filosofìa que estoy leyendo, tengo dudas respecto del significado de «sospeso a» en la siguiente frase:

Questa battaglia con un negativo interno è quanto la filosofia condivide con l’arte e la scienza. A differenza delle religioni, *sospese a *una trascendenza pacificante, filosofia, arte e scienza lacerano il firmamento e si addentrano nell’Acheronte, ritrovando davanti a loro il paese dei morti.

Debo añadir un intento de traducción:

Esta batalla con un negativo interno es lo que la filosofía comparte con el arte y la ciencia. A diferencia de las religiones, *subordinadas a* una trascendencia pacificadora, la filosofía, el arte y la ciencia rompen el firmamento y se adentran en el Aqueronte, encontrándose ante sí el país de los muertos.

Podría ser «sometidas» o «supeditadas».

Revise los diccionario Treccani y Di Mauro, pero a mi entender no dan repuesta.

Gracias a todos


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Mister Draken said:


> *sospese a *una trascendenza pacificante


Senza senso.


----------



## lorenzos

Sospendere significa (anche) appendere: "essere sospeso a un filo", "la nostra vita è sospesa a un filo": ¿puede ser suspendidas, colgadas?


----------



## Passante

Dai Paul è un testo di filosofia penso che significhi si solleva su una visione spirituale che serve come rasserenamento/ elemento di tranquillità per l'anima/lo spirito.
Mentre la religione viaggia su un binario del soprannaturale che impone di fare pace con la vita(?) ...


----------



## Mister Draken

lorenzos said:


> Sospendere significa (anche) appendere: "essere sospeso a un filo", "la nostra vita è sospesa a un filo": ¿puede ser suspendidas, colgadas?



Que «las religiones [estén] suspendidas (colgadas) de una trascendencia pacificadora» no tiene el menor sentido en castellano. Pensé en supeditadas (con el significado de "subordinadas" o "condicionadas").


----------



## Passante

Io penso al significato in bilico, appeso, titubante...
In vilo, titubear...


----------



## lorenzos

Mister Draken said:


> no tiene el menor sentido en castellano


¡Ni siquiera en italiano! È un uso figurato, forse troppo ma comprensibile (e infatti lo hai compreso).
Un po' come "pendere dalle labbra", "appeso a una speranza"...


----------



## Musrar

Io penso voglia dire "legate a". Ahora mismo no se si en español "ligadas a" sirve, creo que no...
Pensándolo bien, creo que un "atadas a" suena bastante bien y creo que es la idea que quiere expresar la frase, porque contrasta la religión (inamovible, que depende de esa trascendencia pacifista) a todas las artes y la filosofia, brutas y capaces de aceptar esa muerte dura.


----------



## Mister Draken

Musrar said:


> Io penso voglia dire "legate a". Ahora mismo no se si en español "ligadas a" sirve, creo que no...
> Pensándolo bien, creo que un "atadas a" suena bastante bien y creo que es la idea que quiere expresar la frase, porque contrasta la religión (inamovible, que depende de esa trascendencia pacifista) a todas las artes y la filosofia, brutas y capaces de aceptar esa muerte dura.



Sí, podría ser «ligadas», «conectadas», «vinculadas». Todas ellas funcionarían aunque tengo la impresión de que son de un nivel "más bajo", es decir, hay una relación entre «religiones» y «trascendencia pacificante», pero «sospese a» creo que intenta calificar qué tipo de relación es esa. Y justamente ese tipo de relación (o de conexión, vínculo, ligazón) es la que se escapa. «Atadas a» es más específico pues muestra una dependencia. Por eso yo entendía «sometidas» o «supeditadas».

¡Gracias!


----------



## Ciprianus

lorenzos said:


> Sospendere significa (anche) appendere: "essere sospeso a un filo", "la nostra vita è sospesa a un filo": ¿puede ser suspendidas, colgadas?



En castellano se dice "estar pendiendo de un hilo" "nuestra vida pende de un hilo".

Entonces  "religioni, *sospese a *una trascendenza pacificante" es "religiones, pendientes de un una trascendencia pacificante"


----------



## lorenzos

Musrar said:


> Io penso voglia dire "legate a".


No Musrar, questo non è precisamente, legato ma appeso/sospeso.
Caro @Mister Draken , se non ti convince _pendientes (grazie @Ciprianus) cumetidas o colgadas_... metti quello che vuoi, non cambia nulla. Quello è uno che scrive da cani, vuole sembrare ricercato ma è solo pretenzioso ("_filosofia, arte e scienza lacerano il *firmamento *e si addentrano nell’*Acheronte*_": se si lacera il firmamento ci si addentra nell'Empireo, l'Acheronte sta sottoterra).


----------



## Mister Draken

¡Estoy de acuerdo contigo @lorenzos, el tono es muy pretencioso! y aquí «pendientes de » parece ser la solución óptima.


----------



## lorenzos

Bene, buon lavoro! Ciao.


----------



## Musrar

lorenzos said:


> No Musrar, questo non è precisamente, legato ma appeso/sospeso.
> Caro @Mister Draken , se non ti convince _pendientes (grazie @Ciprianus) cumetidas o colgadas_... metti quello che vuoi, non cambia nulla. Quello è uno che scrive da cani, vuole sembrare ricercato ma è solo pretenzioso ("_filosofia, arte e scienza lacerano il *firmamento *e si addentrano nell’*Acheronte*_": se si lacera il firmamento ci si addentra nell'Empireo, l'Acheronte sta sottoterra).



Hmm, capisco. Io l'avevo interpretato figurativamente, più di quanto lo sia nel testo.


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

Mister Draken said:


> *Questa battaglia con un negativo interno* è quanto la filosofia condivide con l’arte e la scienza. A differenza delle religioni, *sospese a *una trascendenza pacificante, filosofia, arte e scienza lacerano il firmamento e si addentrano nell’Acheronte, ritrovando davanti a loro il paese dei morti.


Ciao,
me gustaría tanto saber de qué battalla se trata, pues me sería más fácil, quizá, encontrar el hilo de la madeja.
Diré de todos modos la mía:
"Al contrario de las religiones, que te ofrecen una trascendencia serena en el firmamento (Dio c'è), la filosofía, arte y ciencia desgarran este firmamento, te montan en una barca sobre el Acheronte y te hacen encontrar el lugar de los muertos, el Ade"




> Mister Draken said: ↑
> *sospese a *una trascendenza pacificante





Paulfromitaly said:


> Senza senso.


----------

